# Help identifing a 'van



## 117308 (Oct 9, 2008)

Heya guys,

I'm looking at upgrading our current van, to something with a better layout at the moment.

This is what I'm considering Wiensberg pic

It's a Weinsberg conversion on a Fiat Ducato base, but I'm having trouble identifing the model of the conversion for insurance purposes. Is there anyone here that's seen this model before that could help me?

Cheers

Nick


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't know about your query Nick, but when I accessed the web site I got an instant warning from AVG 8 that the site was infected! 

First time that has ever happened :roll:


----------



## 117308 (Oct 9, 2008)

Now thats annoying . Avast isn't picking anything up.

I've taken the image from the site, and uploaded it to imageshack. Sorry about the virus warning.

Weinsberg pic


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nick

Suggest you edit the link in your OP.

No virus warning, but I got the message, _"This van isn't here any more"_


----------



## 117308 (Oct 9, 2008)

All changed . Guess I'm having a bad computer day


----------

